# Onkyo TX-NR807 no audio out



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I have seen this problem listed on other forums but couldn't find any mention here. Starting yesterday I have no audio out and no image of available speakers on the panel. A couple times did power reset and got sound for a few minutes. Onkyo reset no help.

When the sound stops working there are no relays clicking. It just goes silent. Still have image. Sound is fine if go to TV for audio.

I have one cooling fan mounted below the amp blowing air up into it. I have another fan pulling cool air into the back of the cabinet. All controlled by a thermostat attached to the top of the amp. So cooling is not the issue.

On other forums, especially in the UK, there seems to be a rash of these problems. They are saying the HDMI board goes bad. It appears that Onkyo is even honoring out of warranty boxes which they should.

Any similar experiences or advice. Quite an expensive boat anchor and up to now have loved the amp.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Could be a bad HDMI board but have you tried swapping out HDMI cables? Sometimes they go bad for no apparent reason.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In addition to Tony's excellent advice. As a last resort, you should do a Microprocessor Reset. While you will lose all of your settings and the AVR will go back to the same settings as when you first took it out of the box, it does sometimes bring back functionality.

I forgot the procedure for the x07's but it involves holding down I think VCR 1 and another button on the front panel. As to why you do not read about it happening very often here is just that. It is not affected that many members. Many, including Tony are still using the two series older x05 Series to this day. In addition, I sold both an 805 just like Tony's and an TX-SR875 to friends who live nearby and both are still going strong.

In the event that it is the HDMI Board, the one good thing is that Onkyo redesigned the HDMI board for the x07 Series by utilizing changes made for the x07 Series. In addition, the HDMI Board can often be fixed by replacing capacitors on the existing board as opposed to having to replace the whole thing. 

I am sure this is quite frustrating and am hoping that a Microprocessor Reset at worst fix what ails it.
Cheers,
J


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Jungle Jack,

Are you saying that the HDMI board I currently have is the redesign or that they redesigned the replacement boards? From what I am reading at other forums this HDMI board fails predictably and quite often. There are dozens of posts about it.

I am more than comfortable doing surgery on expensive circuit boards but only if they will not replace the board for free.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

If you are on the original HDMI Board then it does not have the redesigned HDMI Board. The x08 featured a redesigned board that was incorporated into x07 replacement boards. 

While no doubt you have read about dozens being affected, many thousand have not been. I truly do understand that it matters not if 5 or 500 have had an issue like this if you are being affected. A few summers ago I spent almost the entire summer going back and forth to an Onkyo Authorized Repair Center until finally I was able to get Onkyo HQ to receive it and ended up getting a one series newer AVR. 

Unfortunately HDMI Board issues are not exclusive to Onkyo. Many Denon owners are experiencing similar issues and I was just reading about replacement xx12 HDMI Boards being out of stock. In addition, Denon xx10 Network Card failures are almost endemic.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you tried using analog or spidf in place of the HDMI audio?


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I think I will try routing audio via other inputs since it is just the audio that does not work. I would like to send in the unit for a long term fix but have no desire to disconnect everything, pack it up, pay $60 for shipping, wait a month or so, then put it all back together right now. However, I am concerned that if I don't send it in then sooner or later the free fix will not be available.

Re: resets, etc., I have not seen on any forum that a factory reset or a hard reset has ever fixed this problem. As far as the HDMI cable I suppose I could swap it out but it works fine on power up for a few minutes then the audio goes out.

Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not sure, but this video may help you. It is the TX-SRX06 generation. But the problem may have carried over to the next generation before it was caught.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Your HDMI board is very likely bad. I just went through this a couple months ago. Same exact symptoms. Reset worked temorarily. Eventually nothing helped.

Good news is Onkyo will do repair for free with one time warranty extension. Email [email protected] to get further instructions. They replied within an hour.

Regards,
sga2


----------

